# Help regarding an order I made online not being fulfilled



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I wonder if anyone here could help me at all?

At the start of December on Friday 5th I placed an order with an online store (www.dutchflowershop.co.uk) to be delivered the next day. This cost an extra £10 but I was willing to pay that as it was for a friend's birthday, so I completed the transaction on my credit card and left them to be delivered.

Come the next day, no delivery. I contacted them on Sunday to see why they had not been sent and got no reply. The flowers had still not been dispatched by the Monday. I got a reply email on Tuesday the 9th apologising for the issues as they had been having computer problems all weekend, and stating that 'your order will be sent with our compliments'. I replied with the message I wanted in the card and left it at that, the flowers ended up getting delivered midweek.

Fair enough, my friend got her flowers (albeit late) and I was getting them delivered free of charge. Or so I thought. Come today and my credit card statement comes through the door and the company has taken £36.75 from my credit card on the 8th December and nothing has been refunded. The statement runs up until the 19th December.

I have contacted them (on an email seperate to the order processing address) just now asking why I have not been refunded but I get the feeling I'll just get ignored. So, where do I stand on this matter if I get no reply? Their website originally stated various bits of information about them promising Saturday delivery if ordered before 3pm the day before. I ordered at about 11am the day before.

Their website is now 'under construction' as they're redesigning (apparently) but if I get no reply am I able to claim the money back from my credit card company since their Terms and Conditions were not fulfilled by themselves? I could really do with this money back at the minute.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

yes, get straight onto your CC company, explain the situation and see what they say.


----------

